

Infochimps Acquires DataMarketplace - x0t
http://blog.infochimps.com/2010/12/14/infochimps-acquires-datamarketplace-com/

======
x0t
Congrats to DataMarketplace, hopefully they made some scratch off the deal. I
hope Infochimps decides to lower their commission, 50% is a bit steep.

Maybe this explains the issues with DataMarketplace in the past few months.

